# Rant



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just a few examples of how I've been ripped off or just had to deal with dumb a** people trying to just get my vehicles fixed over the years.
Water pump went out on a Chevy Astro van with 150,000 miles on it so I told them to also change all the belts, hoses, clamps and the thermostat at the same time, keep in mind this is at a Chevy dealership.
I showed up in a hurry and had to make a trip 4 hours away ASAP for business so it was my fault for not looking over the invoice.
1/2 way there the truck stopped running and was smoking so I had to be towed to another dealership.
Not only had he not changed the belts, he left the one off that turns the alternator and had also had left out 4 hard to reach bolts.
It fried the alternator, cost me for the tow and parts to get it fixed right, and it lost me a several thousand dollars a year customer for not being able to show up when they needed me.
I take it back to the "MR Good Wrench" dealer and show them the recept's tell them what happened and demand to to talk to the guy that had done the job.
He had been fired.
I demand I want my money back, they said there's no one there right then that can cut me a check, so I told them get someone here now!
They refused, so I went off in the show room telling everyone what had happened to me. 
I got my check and went right to the bank to cash it before they could cancel it. 
Radiator was plugged up in an old Isuzu pickup so I showed up with 
a new radiator, all new hoses and clamps. They did everything I asked except replace the bottom hose because "it looked OK" WTH!


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Gods are not making clay pots. Neither mechanics are gods. 

If you learn how to DIY repairs, there will be no one to blame.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I had a local Buick dealer screw up a repair that made my car break down in Manhattan, the worse place to break down. And it was on St. Patrick’s day so the cops kept stopping to tow my car while I limped it to a dealer. A parade was coming. I had to leave it with the dealer in NYC, rent a car and drive home. Then later I had to go back and get my car after it was fixed. I complained to the local dealer; they paid half and GM paid the other half of the repair, rental car, gas, tolls, everything except my time.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

It’s why I do most things myself. Nobody to blame but the guy in the mirror. 
Had a lot of things not done right, to my standards.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Dealerships are definitely not infallible. They are only as good as the mechanics who do the work, and if you get a bad apple, as it appears Joe did, then nothing will be right.

After 539,000 miles you learn to work on diesels. They are quite simple, yet look complex. I've got to send it to my diesel mechanic, however, to have the clutch changed. Too heavy of work for this old body.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I recently put my jeep in the shop to have a rear axle seal replaced. I had contemplated doing it myself but I have too much other stuff going on and I knew a shop would do it a lot faster. The shop quoted a price, suggested replacing both sides [which was only $40 more] So I brought it down there and dropped it off on the day they said to. Picked it up and noticed the final price was $2 more than the quote [no big deal] but then noticed the receipt said it was just for one side. He said he had trouble with the one side and decided not to do the other since it didn't leak. He could have at least informed me when he ran into issues. Next time I'll figure out how to find the time to do it myself!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> Gods are not making clay pots. Neither mechanics are gods.
> 
> If you learn how to DIY repairs, there will be no one to blame.


Have not taken any of my cars to a dealer (or even mechanic) since my Vette had an electronic issue only dealer-repairable. Before that it was the anti-theft chip on my ex-Mustang ignition. Have saved a bunch on mechanic labor, and I have the satisfaction of having done something myself. 90% of all car-related repair instruction can be found on the internet nowadays.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Thats why they say if you find a good mech, keep him. hard to find. But crooks are everywhere. Crooked dentists, crooked real estate agents, crooked roofers, crooked painters, Crooked cable network providers, etc etc. Nothing new to me, people. Oh- also crooked doctors.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

How could I forget- crooked Wall Street Bankers. never went to jail.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Do you suspect the OP pissed them off and then got what was inevitable.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Some things I do myself, because I enjoy it, if the repair is within my skill set. Any repair I have done for me, I take to a shop here in Louisville that has been in the same family since the mid-50's. Excellent work, fair prices. I will probably get them to change my timing belt and water pump (preventive maintenance) next year, since I can't confidently do that myself. Find a shop you trust, use them. If it is an emergency repair on the road, you pay your money and you take your chances.

Since I drive 20+ year old cars, I don't ever go to a dealership.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I see all the comment's about fixing it yourself which is fine, but when my water pump went out I was 1-1/2 from home so I had no choice, and anyone that's had to ever try changing one on that model van I'd bet you would be willing to pay someone next time.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

After being lied to, jerked around, and ripped off several times by dealership service departments, I avoid them like they were the plague. The problem is, warranty work and some of the computer stuff can only be done by the dealership, and that's all I've ever taken to one (except replacing a wheel stud the tire shop broke and reimbursed for). 

Took my car in for recall replacement of hood latch u-bolt. After watching the guy who was supposed to be fixing it shoot the breeze with his buddy while I'm missing my lunch break, a couple weeks later I can't get the hood to open - one hinge is jammed. Three hours later, I get the fender off and find a nut wedged in the safety hook. No idea how it got there. I raise the hood and hear some rattling. shake it around, and another nut and 2 lock washers fall out. Then it dawned on me - the tech I stood there swearing at for wasting my lunch break, also didn't bother to remove the nuts and washers he took off, but left them in the channels of hood.

The Kia dealership here charged me $100 for a computer diagnostic that they didn't perform. They said the timing idler pulley was rattling and could seize up, so they wouldn't run it or test drive it. (Well, first the service manager told me the timing belt needed replaced, but claimed it was misunderstanding with his tech when I informed him that the timing belt was brand new) After arguing with them for 30 minutes, they agreed to do the diagnostic after I fixed the rattle (it was a different idler pulley that I already knew about). I found the problem while I was replacing the idler pulleys (I replaced the timing idler, just so they'd have no excuses). The crank sensor was loose.

I have several more, but gotta get back to work...Bottom line - I'm the only mechanic I trust to do the job right, anymore.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

i never go to my honda dealer anymore, had to go there for a recall and they did inspection while doing the recall, they told me my front brakes were almost done when i changed them myself few months before (i rechecked them and they were like new...) they just lost me forever, will never buy a car there also...


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

carmusic said:


> i never go to my honda dealer anymore, had to go there for a recall and they did inspection while doing the recall, they told me my front brakes were almost done when i changed them myself few months before (i rechecked them and they were like new...) they just lost me forever, will never buy a car there also...


I went to Goodyear once to have a wheel alignment. I had replaced the tie rod end and just needed it aligned. They called me 30 minutes later and said they couldn't do the alignment because the tie rod end needed to be replaced. 

I said, "Thanks, I will come get it." Then I drove it home, jacked up the car in the street, adjusted the tie rod until the wheels looked straight. Drove it around the block, adjusted it again, drove it around the block, and, since the car didn't pull and drove straight, I left it that way. Never had any weird tire wear, and the tires were still in good shape when I gave the car away 18 months later.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

joecaption said:


> I see all the comment's about fixing it yourself which is fine, but when my water pump went out I was 1-1/2 from home so I had no choice, and anyone that's had to ever try changing one on that model van I'd bet you would be willing to pay someone next time.


That's what CAA/AAA Roadside is for. Pump let go just as meeting friends for lunch. Had it towed home while having lunch. Friends took us home, changed the pump in the driveway. Tested my work with a drive to the beach with those friends to enjoy the sunset.

Trying to have this done at local shop would have been a 3-4 day screwaround, and I'd be pissed about what they charged me.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> Then I drove it home, jacked up the car in the street, adjusted the tie rod until the wheels looked straight



When it's just a matter of adjusting the toe I never take it to a alignment shop. You can get mighty close using a tape measure. I've had my 76 F100 4x4 close to 20 yrs and I've never taken it to an alignment shop. Other than the tires that were on it when I bought it I've never had any alignment related tire wear. I first learned how to do this in the 70s with my 51 F1 after I found out they could only adjust the toe at most alignment shops but still charged the full $10 price.


My jeep was at the dealer for a recall, they called and said I was in bad need of an alignment. I declined - my tires all had even wear. A few yrs later I bought a new set of tires and they included free alignment. They said there was no need for any adjustments.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

The only thing I have ever gone to the dealer for is recall notices. 

I go to a local mechanic who does anything I do not have the time, skill or tools to do. I have been using their services since about 1998.

In all that time, the only repair I ever had to go back for was a window motor. Even then, it was a defective motor from the manufacturer that was the culprit not their workmanship. The motor was replaced under warranty with absolutely no hassle.

With my ’15 Silverado, I fear having no choice but to go to the dealer for issues involving the computer modules in the vehicle. Unless something changes in the industry, this will become more prevalent as manufacturers are fighting tooth and nail to prevent the independents from the having the ability to service computer related issues.


----------



## Auggie56 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a personal policy in my life I don't argue or get mad if they refuse to correct their mistakes I tell them good-by and find another shop. As far as fixing things yourself you need a place tools and some basic knowledge to even think about getting to it lucky you that have that advantage.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have a heated and cooled shop with a 2 post vehicle lift. I have most tools available in the free world (China might have others). The problem is that I don’t like working on new cars. My classic car collection is cars they I built from the ground up, doing everything except engine rebuilding myself. On new cars, other than oil changes, I don’t like working on them so I pay to have then fixed. It is a personal choice. Fortunately new cars require few repairs, so the opportunity to pay for work seldom presents itself.


----------

